
FBI refutes Trump claim that Clinton’s private email server was hacked by China - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2018/08/fbi-refutes-trump-claim-that-clintons-private-email-server-was-hacked-by-china/
======
DanAndersen
The term "refutes" seems incorrect here. Perhaps "denies" instead. I was
expecting a public demonstration of proof or evidence against the claim beyond
an assertion.

~~~
thawkins
how do you prove a negative?, all you can say is that within the bounds of the
technology and skills they have to hand, they where unable to detect any
intrusion, that does not mean that there is a guarantee that there was none.

The risk that there was may be very low, but its still there.

The only secure system is an air-gaped one, and even then there are evolving
threats that circumvent that protection.

~~~
_Schizotypy
It's not a negative, the assertion was the the hack was carried out by a
different country, namely China. This is a claim that could be backed by
evidence but was not.

